
Show HN: Remind Me to Build My Network [and Portfolio] - captain_mars
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScGkrFJEp5XwQX_zdG88wBxppgr5MXzbR0izINIQQ6WTrnTKA/viewform
======
captain_mars
OP here.

The thread by a person who had no network and needed to find work immediately
hit home for me
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842684)).
I have been out of work before, and understand the importance of having a
network and portfolio. But I haven't really _gotten around_ to building them.

This service is something I need to help me get off my butt, and it might help
some others too.

In the beginning, it will only remind people once a month to work on building
their network, portfolio pieces, CV, etc.

Later, I plan to add features to hold people more accountable, so that they
follow through on their intentions.

Would this be something you use? How can I make it useful for you? Any
feedback will be greatly appreciated!

Edit: Brevity.

